#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  75-летие со дня рождения Его Святейшества Далай-ламы

## Марина В

Центр тибетской культуры и информации и Фонд содействия сохранению культурных и философских традиций тибетского буддизма «СОХРАНИМ ТИБЕТ» под духовным руководством Тэло Тулку Ринпоче имеют честь пригласить вас на празднование 75-летнего юбилея со дня рождения Его Святейшества Далай-ламы XIV

6 июля в 19.00 в Доме Кино
По адресу: Москва, ул. Васильевская, 13 (м. Белорусская)

В программе:
• Выступление г-на Наванга Рабгьяла, представителя Его Святейшества Далай-ламы в России и СНГ
• Выступление Верховного ламы Калмыкии Тэло Тулку Ринпоче
• Презентация русскоязычного сайта Его Святейшества Далай-ламы (www.dalailama.ru)
• Презентация книги Тецу Сайваи «Далай-лама ХIV: БиоГрафическая новелла» (Япония – Россия)
• Премьера документального фильма «Что от нас осталось?» (Франция – Канада)
• Концерт всемирно известной поющей монахини Ани Чойинг Долмы (Непал)

Вход свободный

источник: http://buddhist.ru/news/2594-75-leti...tva-dalaj-lamy

----------

Galina (06.07.2010), Zatsunen (04.07.2010), А н д р е й (03.07.2010), Николай Бе (05.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (03.07.2010)

----------


## Zatsunen

合掌。
По-моему,  Сайвай Тэцу принадлежит авторство биографического комикса о Его Святейшестве. Вот так выглядит японское издание.
Спасибо за информацию, очень интересно.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (07.07.2010)

----------


## Марина В

Кто-нибудь пойдёт?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Юрий К.

AVAAZ предлагает всем миром (аудитория рассылки без конфессиональных предпочтений) поздравить ЕСДЛ с днем рождения




> Dear Friends,
>  The Dalai Lama turns 75 tomorrow. Avaaz is organising a global tribute that will be delivered personally to the Dalai Lama. Click below to sign: 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dalai Lama turns 75 tomorrow. 
> 
> His leadership for non violence and justice is a rare blessing. But the Dalai Lama's message needs a big public jolt of support in these challenging times and a global wave of respect will show the Chinese government that the eyes of the world are on Tibet. 
> 
> ...


Первая тема с AVAAZ на БФ – сбор денег в помощь пострадавшим от наводнения в Мьянме  (распределение средств через бирманских монахов). Результат – более 2 млн долл.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (07.07.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (05.07.2010)

----------

